# Stimulating CRS breeding?



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

hey guys,
recently i've came up that ALMOND LEAVES do help them breeding.
i knew that they stimulate breeding but it's been 3rd time my crs bred 

last month, i had almond leaves after my new CUBE set up, and they bred at 3ppm ammonia,
and today i noticed that my fugly (big one) bred again! and i had my almond leaves put in the tank about 3 days ago.



im just letting you know out there!

thanks
Daniel


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I like


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

know of any place other than menagerie to get some almond leaves? Preferably in the Markham area.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

how many ALMOND LEAVES do u put in the tank and how big is your tank.

thanks
dp


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

i only have 30cm up on now 
which is about 8 Gallons

and 
i put about half of 8 inch long ones.
so 4 inches of almond leaves.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

yesyes
my crs bred again.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you know your water parameters before and after you added the leaf?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Do you know your water parameters before and after you added the leaf?


thats what i wanna know.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Almond leaves will have little effect on the ph/gh/kh with 2-3 large leaves in a 10 gallon. I believe a few of the members including myself have testing it and come to this conclusion. If you put A LOT of leaves in, 25+ leaves where the whole bottom is covered then you may see some changes and make the water a tea colour.

I imagine the reason the leaves help is that it provides some food to grazing on and hiding spots to make the shrimp more comfortable. It helps recreate their natural Biotope


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

pH 6.8 same
nitrate ~5ppm
ammonia,nitrite 0ppm
kH 1 
gH 5



it's always about the same.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

choii317 said:


> pH 6.8 same
> nitrate ~5ppm
> ammonia,nitrite 0ppm
> kH 1
> ...


o.o I thought you said that they bred at 3ppm of ammonia?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

that's about 2 monthes ago.
now everything is in balance.
when i had my leaf in the tank, with 3ppm ammonia 
they still bred.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

if u wanna know my water para when i first set it up, it was like 
7.2 pH
ammonia 0ppm
nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 0ppm
kH 4
gH 7


after a day later, i added my leaf in.
6.8 pH
ammonia 5~ppm
nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 0ppm
kH 2
gH 5



after 1~2 days,
bam shrimp bred.
in about
6.8pH
ammonia 3~ppm
nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 0~5.0ppm
kH 1
gH 5


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

3020 said:


> know of any place other than menagerie to get some almond leaves? Preferably in the Markham area.


Frank's Aquarium has almond leaves, i just picked up some from him today to try for myself


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

jon021 said:


> Frank's Aquarium has almond leaves, i just picked up some from him today to try for myself


Awesome I'll pick some up tomorrow, thanks for the info.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

had anybody use black tea to stimulate breeding for crs?

thanks
dp


----------

